# Mahler 1 brought me to tears



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

I am generally fairly empathetic and especially susceptible to an emotional reaction regarding songs with lyrics. Instrumental music, however, usually doesn't hit me quite that hard. Last month I was diving into multiple versions of Mahler 1. I was in my cheap little boat, floating on my pond, while the music loudly followed me from the speaker on the shore. At different points I was simply overwhelmed with tears of joy, at the beauty and life affirming nature of this music. Funny enough, it was the "iceman" Boulez version that really got me.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Fair enough. Kubelik does it for me......


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Kubelik is definitely on my list to hear. He certainly has a large number of fans of his Mahler interpretations. Can you say what it is about Kubelik that hits you?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's a great symphony and there are plenty of good recordings. I like the Boulez as well as a few others.


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Agreed that there are many good recordings. Oddly, the only one that left me flat in my marathon was the video version by Tilson Thomas in San Francisco. I loved his documentary prelude about the symphony, but the actual performance seemed bland.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Bill Schuster said:


> Can you say what it is about Kubelik that hits you?


He brings a unique rustic, folksy perspective to Mahler's music that eschews sentimentality and brings out a lot of interesting colors in the scores.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with you, my friend, Boulez' version of the 1st is superb.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Walter's Columbia 1st was the first to make me feel that emotional. Its still one of my faves to this day.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Pieces that have blown you away recently?


Rogerx, we all know that there are multiple threads on similar topics throughout the forum. You don't really need to point them all out to us.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I do like Kubelik's rusticity, Boulez' vitality and clarity, and I'll put in a recommendation for Zubin Mehta's passion as well.

But Walter is the man in the 1st.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I also find Mahler’s first very affecting. My old standby recording is Leinsdorf/Boston SO (1962), but I also have Ozawa/Boston and Gielen/SWR in my collection. This discussion has me motivated now to try Boulez and Walter - I don’t know either of those.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Another vote for Boulez! I also like Kubelik, Walter, Ozawa. There seems to be a broad consensus!

I do remember the first time I heard the finale of this piece, at that time I thought it was some of the exciting music I'd heard (along with the finale of Sibelius 5 and the prelude to Act III of Lohengrin).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

My favorite 1st is Walter’s ’54 NY. I find the famous Columbia version too bland. The sound quality on the ‘54 is very acceptable and there is a firebrand passion that is totally missing in the later performance. The second movement sounds just like it should sound - like a bunch of drunkards in a Viennese tavern stumbling over themselves, and the finale is incendiary. The NYPO’s playing is a marvel. I also love Barbirolli (scrappy playing and sound but a really individual take on the symphony)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a talk from Ivan Fischer about the first performance of the 1st, in Budapest
There's a similar one in YouTube he made about the 1st symphony, for Idagio, which is similarly very engaging (and has coincidentally turned up on the Mahler Guestbook thread today). Fischer has a great love and affinity with Mahler's symphonies and this one in particular.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Can we all agree that new FX Roth is best Mahler 1 with blumine (flower) movement?

Using period instruments (1890) for this time means bombastic sections have different balances with enhanced clarity of rythmic line overall, ranks very high on my list for any M1...........


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> My favorite 1st is Walter's '54 NY. I find the famous Columbia version too bland. The sound quality on the '54 is very acceptable and there is a firebrand passion that is totally missing in the later performance. The second movement sounds just like it should sound - like a bunch of drunkards in a Viennese tavern stumbling over themselves, and the finale is incendiary. The NYPO's playing is a marvel. I also love Barbirolli (scrappy playing and sound but a really individual take on the symphony)


Agreed on both.

Do you know this version? Fascinating to hear Toscanini's orchestra under Walter's baton. My favorite Mahler 1.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I never gave Mahler a thought until one fateful day in 2015 I attended Beethoven's 5th Symphony conducted by Ricardo Muti with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I generally never cared much about the "other" piece at the concerts I attended, which in this case was Mahler's 1st. Usually its, okay gotta listen to this "other" piece so we can get to the one I came for. But I remember sitting there and really enjoying the Mahler piece. Then I forgot about it until a few months later when it hit me like a tone of bricks. I remembered I had a Mahler first in a box of CDs I bought in bulk at a garage sale (last day clearance). I spun it and was hooked! Proceeded to buy a complete Mahler symphony set. I still hold Mahler's 1st and also the 5th as my favorites but they are all wonderful.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I recently picked up the Tennstedt/CSO Mahler #1 from 5/'90 [EMI]. I listened to it once, it it was good, favorable...
just the other day, I gave it a serious listening, and it is indeed a definite winner - 
It has nice flow to it, spins right along. Tennstedt was not a "rigid tempo" sort, in fact I've heard some performances from him both live and recorded that were rhythmically pretty lax and sloppy. but that has no application here - the CSO follows him alertly throughout, and there is some wonderful music-making...
This is a really "Robusto" version, with the mighty CSO in full force...wow!! the finale is esp good...Tennstedt does a fine job of quieting things down between the big orchestral climaxes - a constant challenge with Mahler - you have to balance the softs with the louds - it can't all be loud - or "mezzo-mezzo-forte" throughout.
Tremendous sonority from the orchestra though - the big CSO brass in glorious form...great woodwind work also, of course...
This Tennstedt/CSO makes its way to a top level spot for me - along with Walter/ColSO, Giulini/CSO...
It ranks right up there with Giulini/CSO and Walter's ColSO.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Another one to consider, which includes the "Blumine" movement, is Yoel Levi on Telarc, with the Atlanta Symphony


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In the early 1960s, I had never even heard of a composer named "Mahler." Then a friend got a cheap Bruno Walter sampler disc from Columbia that had the laendler from the First near the end of Side Two. Neither of us had heard anything like it. 

I bought the then new Leinsdorf recording because the BSO was my home orchestra. It wasn't as good, but did introduce me to a theretofore unknown composer.

The rest is history.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My father told me to get Mahler's titan and I did have the LP but it Mahler never really hit me until 35 years later.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Read this thread with interest and enjoyment and am now listening to Kubelik's recording. I was also fortunate enough to find a relatively cheap copy of the Boulez so ordered it and am now awaiting delivery with excitement. Have made a note to get hold of a copy of Roth or Hengelbock either would appear particularly interesting.


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Just found very good condition vinyl copies of Mahler 1 and 5, conducted by Kubelik. Looking forward to breaking them in this weekend. Amazing what gems one can find buried in thrift stores and flea markets. Thanks for all of the comments. I am enjoying reading your thoughts.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

My Mahler One with Blumine has to be the old Ivan Fischer Hungaroton recording.....


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> Read this thread with interest and enjoyment and am now listening to Kubelik's recording. I was also fortunate enough to find a relatively cheap copy of the Boulez so ordered it and am now awaiting delivery with excitement. Have made a note to get hold of a copy of Roth or Hengelbock either would appear particularly interesting.


First listen to Boulez.....wonderful.


----------



## Snowbrain (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ll take the Abbado-Berlin DG version. Bernstein-Concertgebouw DG 80s Mahler 1 is also a fave.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Its one of my favourite Mahler symphonies. I enjoy listening to it early mornings usually. I find its a great symphony to start the day with if one can get up early enough.
I particularly like CSO, Solti version, Decca 1984 release.
(I admit I am a Solti fan-boy....)


----------

